
Path Guide: A New Approach to Indoor Navigation - petethomas
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/path-guide-new-approach-indoor-navigation/
======
benzi_a
Using geomagnetic interference data for indoor positioning has already been in
place for some time, but glad to see it getting more traction in adoption.

The original researchers have started a PaaS solution providing an API that
you can hook into your apps today, allowing you to get (lat, lng) coordinates
inside mapped structures. One needs to build path-finding on top of that
though.

[http://www.indooratlas.com/](http://www.indooratlas.com/)

------
noja
Another Android app won an award from Google several years ago for allowing
you to easily share directions with other people. It looks a lot like this
one. You would take photos of waypoints and add them onto a map. I think it
was called Breadcrumbs. Unfortunately it is no longer developed.

------
neaanopri
The easiest use case I can see is as a way for people to record where things
are in a new office building, e.g., the route to the bathroom or supply
closet. Then you could share the routes, though the bathroom example might not
be one people want to share. Alternatively the office manager could create and
share indoor routes.

This would also work well for an airport.

------
troymc
I went to install it on my Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo but Google Play said it
couldn't be installed in my country (Germany).

The most interesting feature to me is the ability to add annotations along the
way. I'd use that to describe wayfinding points, such as "the elevator" or
"the giant ice cream cone."

~~~
tellarin
This is strange. There should be no restrictions for Germany. We'll check
that.

~~~
tellarin
It should be working now. Can you confirm?

------
robertelder
Crowd-sourcing the data is going to cost less, but this will also produce
lower quality results. I think that's why all the pros use Mappedin:

[https://mappedin.com/](https://mappedin.com/)

